# No annual meeting for MGV



## Bill4728 (Mar 26, 2015)

Monarch Grand isn't having an annual meeting this year ( also none last year) because they can't get the required proxies  They said they were only able to get ~7%of the proxies and they need 15%.  

I'm surprised by this because I'd have thought that the TS trusts( both MGV and DRI) held a lot more then 15% of the owner-ships.


----------

